# Historische Entwicklung Benchmarks



## green_Nerd (24. Mai 2012)

Moin,

einige haben ja schon mit bekommen, dass ich das seltene Glück habe, eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit über Benchmarking zu schreiben.

Ich werde auch das Wettbewerbsbenchen in einem Kapitel behandeln.

Jetzt habe ich einige Fragen besonders an die die shcon länger dabei sind.

-Wann und wie ist das Wettbewerbsbenchen erst mals aufgekommen?

-Ich erinnere mich dunkel mal einen PCGH artikel zum Thema Benchen und geschichte in der hand gehabt zu haben
Von wem war der?
Wie kann ich den Autor erreichen?​

Gruß Nerd


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Mai 2012)

Ich meine mich auch trübe an diesen Artikel zu erinnern. Ich glaube er hieß irgendwas mit "Meilensteine des Übertaktens" oder so.
Autor dürfte definitiv Stephan Wilke gewesen sein, er ist verantwortlich für OC bei der PCGH. Schreib ihn doch einfachmal an, hier im Forum ist er als PCGH_Stephan aktiv und gibt dir bestimmt gerne Auskunft


----------



## green_Nerd (24. Mai 2012)

Schon geschehen  ich danke für die schnelle Antwort.


Edit:

Ich dachte ich hätte die Endsprechende PCGH da. Anscheinend ist dem nicht so. kann mir jemand noch mal denn genauen Titel und das Heft sagen ?
Gruß Nerd(70ƒµ)


----------



## >ExX< (24. Mai 2012)

kannst ja mal "der8auer" hier ausm Forum ansprechen, der veranstaltet auch oft Benchsession mit Flüssigstickstoff, EOS nennt sich die Veranstaltung.
Der hat da richtig Ahnung von und ich denke der kann dir helfen


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube die EOS wird green_Nerd spätestens seit diesem Jahr ein Begriff sein 



@Nerd: Bitte auch hier veröffentlichen wenn möglich


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> kannst ja mal "der8auer" hier ausm Forum ansprechen, der veranstaltet auch oft Benchsession mit Flüssigstickstoff, EOS nennt sich die Veranstaltung.



Da ich green_nerd vor 5 Tagen auf der EOS gesehen habe, geh ich mal davon aus, dass er darüber bescheid weiß 

@Nerd
Du kannst wirklich mal nen paar der älteren Semester ansprechen, aber ich glaube PCGH_Stephan ist wirklich die beste Wahl wenn es mehr als ca. 5-7 Jahre zurückreichen soll.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2012)

...man bin ich langsam ich werde Alt 


ok ..ich *bin* Alt


----------



## >ExX< (24. Mai 2012)

Achso, dass wusste ich nicht dass er da war


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Mai 2012)

Wie sie alle sofort da sind 
Schöner Fauxpas >Exx<


----------



## >ExX< (24. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wie sie alle sofort da sind
> Schöner Fauxpas >Exx<


 
ja mein gott, woher soll ich wissen das er da war?


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2012)

Weil das die schlagzeile zur diesjährigen EOS gestern war 



> Die III. PCGH-EOS am Wochenende war ein voller Erfolg - darin sind sich alle Teilnehmer einig, auch wenn es nicht jedem gelang, Top-Ergebnisse aufzustellen. Einen Überraschungserfolg konnte* green_Nerd* für sich verbuchen: Das Community-Mitglied, das bisher noch keine CPU für Hwbot mit Flüssigstickstoff übertaktet hat, entlockte einem Pentium 4 651 einen Kerntakt von 8.047,8 MHz und konnte bei 8.007 MHz sogar noch den Benchmark Super Pi 1M absolvieren. Damit zählt *green_Nerd* nicht nur zu der überschaubaren Gruppe von Übertaktern, die einen Prozessor bei über 8 GHz gebencht haben, sondern auch zum Spitzenreiter in der Pentium-4-651-Kategorie: Kein anderes Hwbot-Mitglied hat bessere Ergebnisse mit einem solchen Modell erzielt. Glückwunsch!


----------



## der8auer (25. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wie sie alle sofort da sind
> Schöner Fauxpas >Exx<


 
Er wollte ja nur helfen  Artig bleiben.

HWBot wollte auch mal historisch was dazu beitragen. Ist noch ziemlich leer da, aber vielleicht findest ja was: HWBOT History Channel - hwbot.org


----------



## green_Nerd (25. Mai 2012)

Moin,

EOS is mir dunkel im Hinterkopf nen Begriff. Ich glaub bei der 3ten EOS hat son Öko-Newcommer nen 8GHZ Cpu gehabt.

Die Arbeit wird natürlich auch hier gezeigt . Und soweit ich das darf werde ich auch PCGH-X dankend erwähnen .

Ich hab noch mal überlegt der Artikel dürfte irgend wo zwischen 10/11 und 1/12 seien. Wenn jemand die hefte noch hat und sich mal kurz die zeit nehmen könnte wäre das Klasse.

Der HWBot Channel is ja randvoll mit Information. Werd mich auch da heute abend mal durch kämpfen.

Gruß Nerd


----------



## Schelmiii (25. Mai 2012)

Ey du ln2 sklave, geb hier mal nicht so an  Ich glaub die hefte müsst ich haben, ich schau nacher nach.


----------



## green_Nerd (25. Mai 2012)

Komm nachdem man mich so freundlich auf dieses Event hingewiesen hatte, schrie das doch danach.

Bist du happy wenn ich auch noch ma brav schreib "Schelmiii und ich haben das im Team vollbracht" 

Stefan hat mir auch schon geantwortet. Ich soll einfach nen Fragen Katalog schicken.

Gruß Nerd


----------



## Schelmiii (25. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab das Heft gefunden, kann ich dir ja bei Gelegenheit bringen.


----------



## green_Nerd (30. Mai 2012)

moin,

in Welchem Heft is es den drin?

gruß NErd


----------



## Schelmiii (30. Mai 2012)

10/2011
Ich würds dir morgen in den Briefkasten werfen.


----------



## green_Nerd (31. Mai 2012)

Danke dir grade noch mal gegraben das Heft liegt sogar noch bei mir rum 

Gruß NERd


----------

